
Banned from FB Messenger for sending a meme (Trump holding a gun) to a friend? - apavlinovic
So, this happened. I was chatting with a friend on the latest USA election news in NYC and sent this picture in the chat: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.sli.mg&#x2F;I5OrY3.jpg<p>Two minutes later, I was logged out of all devices, a &quot;community standards&quot; violation modal displayed on next login, and 30 minutes later I received a notification that I was banned for 24 hours.<p>Messenger, status updates and friend requests are now blocked.<p>To recap: FB does automated content analysis in private chats, only not sure if the gun, or the caption was problematic.<p>It seems like no contextual information is used during analysis (the messages before and after the picture we&#x27;re clearly jokes on Bernie sadness and Trump train)....
======
rubyfan
This illustrates why end to end encryption is a must have. The "community
standards" between two individuals is different than a public conversation.

------
sharemywin
Think of all the things you can get done in the next 24 hours!

